
The New War on Drugs: Breaking Up Big Tech - bardi_gras
https://growthcompound.com/2020/07/31/the-new-war-on-drugs-breaking-up-big-tech/
======
forgotmypw17
i think it is inevitable that as more people understand that "cloud is just
someone else's computer", they will want their personal data to be siloed
rather than stored in a giant bucket for anyone junior it and above to rummage
through at their convenience. on one hand, it is a post-privacy world. on the
other hand, the little bits of privacy we can salvage will become precious.

------
bardi_gras
Breaking up big tech is the worst idea since the war on drugs.

